# Lactaid



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone here use lactaid for lactose intolerance? I use it when i have dairy, but, it doesnt seem to work. I'm wondering if it's just really bad intolerance or if it is something else on top of it. Let me know.


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

hi care bear... i have lactose intolerence. I was diagonosed at 11 and cut dairy out completely for at least a month slowly reentered it into my life with the help of lactiad. However there are some things that are worse than others. Such as ice cream. I can't have very much at all even with the pills. But there are alternatives. there is a brand called Tuffities they make ice cream sandwiches out of tofu and they taste great and there is regular lactose free ice cream. But that would be my suggestion. Cut out all diary first then slowly re introduce it to your system with the lactaid pills.....if you decide to try it, good luck


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I just hate having to buy all these special foods, makes me feel very different from the rest of my family, like i'm an odd ball or something. I have been trying to cut things out. I've noticed over time that i dont eat most of the dairy foods anymore. Again, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

There are some interesting discussions on this bb on whether lactose intolerancce is a true thing or whether it is lactose malabsorption or fructose malabsorption. If you do a search for lactose intolerance you should be able to find the discussions I am talking about. So I have pretty much stopped taking Lactaid. The only things I avoid are milk, cream and ice cream. I slowly reintroduced cheese and yogurt in small amounts and with other foods. I use soy milk in place of milk or cream. I use small amounts of canned milk in my tea. So far I haven't had any problems. But I have also watched the amounts of fructose I am consuming.


----------

